# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta in Tetra community tank

## Ssur

Hi fish folks,

I was searching on betta living in the same tank amoung tetra family fishes. Has anyone done this? Or does anyone know if they will live peacefully.

I have mostly cardinals, some rummynose, red eye, pencil fish and 1 dwarf gourami.

Would it be possible to add just 1 betta, was thinking of adding a normal crowntail, but worried it might bully the rest or the rest nibbling at his finnage.

Any advise would be great, thanks!

----------


## benny

Crowntail will definitely suffer in community tanks with fin nippers. I would suggest a plakat if you must keep it in a community tank. Also, try to restrict yourself to only one piece in that tank. Otherwise, you'll soon know why they are called fighting fishes.

Alternativelly, have you considered will caught bettas? Those you can keep a few in a well planted tank.

Cheers,

----------


## Ssur

Thanks.

I recently got into betta fever, so was thinking of spreading it over to my community tank. :P

Yeah, i initially thought crowntails would sure suffer, maybe i would put a female instead.

thanks.

----------


## benny

You should consider those smaller betta tanks and put them in a rack. Might be easier to manage that way.

Cheers,

----------


## Justikanz

Bettas can be kept in a community tank. As long as certain precautions are taken... To ensure that the betta has a good time...

1) Bettas are slower. They generally react slower to food and nipping fish. Thus, look out for fast tankmates that may stress them. Danios and barbs can harrass bettas.

2) Bettas generally have longish fins. These attract the attention of fin nippers. Certain barbs and tetras are known to be fin nippers.

3) Bettas need to have access to atmospheric air. Thus, the community tank should not be too deep.

4) Bettas are curious. They can and will nip a little of this and that to try to see if they can be eaten.

5) Bettas love slow, quiet waters. Fast moving waters and waters with strong surface current would make life miserable for the bettas.

Have fun!  :Smile:

----------


## bryan

I've tried them in community tanks. They were pretty slow when it comes to feeding. Make sure they get their share of food.

----------


## Ssur

Thanks all for the feedback, good info for me and future aquarist who might be also like me considering this fact.

I have nano tanks that i keep individual bettas in, but as i got the betta fever i would want to get more, refraining!

The idea just pop in, while feeding my tetras, i guess its best to leave them seperate for now.

----------


## benny

Be careful. You can easily end up with more than you can handle. I had about 40 pieces at one point in time. Killer!!

Here's my ex-pineapple plakat.



Cheers,

----------


## Ssur

Benny,

You are not helping!! Thats a very very nice betta....wow....

 :Smile:

----------


## oldman8

WOW! benny you win any prize with that plakat?

----------


## benny

> WOW! benny you win any prize with that plakat?


Nope. Never entered any competition. I just bought them and appreciate them at home.

Here's a copper plakat.



Cheers,

----------


## Big Eyes

I second Benny, they are rather addictive.

Anyway, my experience with Betta in community tank is that they are at peace with other species of fishes; only very aggressive among their own specie.

----------


## evolim83

Betta is really addictive. 
But still i would rather appreciate them from individaul betta tanks, as it can provide more of the right conditions for them.

----------


## Jungle-mania

I have tried a 'half-moon' in a community tank before, no problem at all, but it eventually died due to stress as I had to keep it away, it was killing all my shrimps. Right now, I have 2 small betta cocina in my tank, no problem at all.

----------


## ahkarboy

In my experiance, bettas will die in 2 weeks top in a community tank

----------


## bclee

I have kept a crowntail in my community planted tank (pretty crowded one) for >3 years... no problem at all.

BC

----------


## Jungle-mania

I have seen some websites before, both japanese and english, where individual betta do extremely well in community tanks, but they need alot of hiding areas to satisfy their curiousity.

----------


## taz_boy

i've got a pair of betta in my tank.
initiall when i into them into my tank, my whole gang of guppies died, because injury due as a result of my bettas bitting them.

beside that, all the cardinals survive.

my reasoning is that guppies are slow swimmers, so more likely to kanna attack/ or less likely to escape from the faster bettas.

now my bettas are 1 of the oldest in my community of fishes and they are just living happily inside, not disturbing any other fishes.. :Grin:

----------


## Johnc

For many months now, I have had 4 male bettas (3 halfmoon (HM) & 1 PK) in my 5 ft planted tank. They hardly cross each other's path. The HM's look a little tattled because of nipping by other fishes, but otherwise they are OK. They are the most graceful fish to observe in the community tank. 

But best way to keep multiple bettas in the same tank is to keep them together from young. I have about 30+ bettas of both sexes in my 2 ft tank. They come from two different spawns, 1 Giant Red-Gold PK spawn and a White HM spawn. They are both about 3 months plus old, and there is very little fighting.

But once they are jarred, they will become aggresive, and care must be taken if they are to be introduced into the same tank.

BTW, it was thanks to Benny that I have so many bettas today... that I find myself having to clear them every now and then.

/John

_EDIT: John, do explain what is a PK. Thanks._

----------


## Ssur

Thanks all for your inputs, i guess it is still possible for me to consider adding my crowntail (CT) into my tetra tank. 

And i do agree, it will be very nice to admire the CT in a planted tank, looks more natural.

----------


## Dragnet88

I do feel the same, it is very nice to admire the CT in a planted tank, looks more natural.

----------

